# Logmein Rescue Alternative?



## Geeksbydesign (Jul 10, 2007)

Has anyone used the Logmein Rescue product? It is very slick I must say, but a little pricy at $100 a month. Has anyone found a cheaper alternative? Free (as in speech) would be nice, but Free (as in beer) would be acceptable.


----------



## bordoni (Oct 19, 2007)

Try Skyfex (skyfex.com), it's just like Logmein rescue and you have 20 free minutes of screen sharing per session and 5 free minutes of remote control per session. Little time, but FREE at least.
It only works under Windows, because it needs to install an ActiveX in Internet Explorer.


----------



## kylekeith (Sep 9, 2008)

I hate when people save me money. 
Good support tool for windows based users
skyfex is so much better than logmein..

no advertisements to your users... you can link directly to the activex app.

and its only 29.95 per month or 299 per year.


----------

